# VIC. Goulburn River



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

been awhile since i visited the forum just been too busy. Have managed to wet a few lines so its good my priorities seem in order. I was up at Eildon over the long weekend. and caught two nice brown trout both pushing 1.5-2lb on worms in the river below the pondage gate. the water was running fairly fast but was very clear. the trout had beetles and ants in their tummies. one small redfin was also caught and two small trout that went back. tried lures but didnt get any touches.

the river is looking good and hope to head up again this weekend.


----------



## woowoowoo (Feb 7, 2010)

OK, just so I'm clear - were you in the yak, or from the bank?
Only, one day, I'd really love to drift down a few k. of that lovely river, but haven't really heard how 'challenging' it gets current and obstacle wise.


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

G'day Woowoowoo

The lower Goulburn is pretty tame in most places, but it always pays to portage your yak by foot if you are unsure of what lies ahead.

My mates and I have yacked all the way from the pondage down to Break Away Rd with no problems, and from Molesworth to Yea.

About a 100 yards upstream from the Killingworth Rd Boat Ramp at Yea, there is a hell of a snaggy obstacle in fast water running water which will cause major problems even when trying to portage your yak around it.

Then at Snobs creek/Goulburn Junction about a couple of hundred yards downstream there is a canoe Slalom rapid which can cause a bit of a spill depending on water flow. My advice is to walk around it, as there are big boulders mid stream, and you don't want to wreck your gear or knock your head when having a spill.

Other than that you should be able to drift down and over most of them, but always be wary, that high water flows and newly introduced snags are always a possibility, so keep an eye out.

Word of advice, if deciding to do the Molesworth to Yea trip, do it on daylight savings and be on the water at first light, because as the crow flies the distance is zilch, but the river winds around on itself so often that you are travelling further than you think. If you stop at every gravel run to fish, you will soon run out of light. Also, you will need a car to pick you up to return to your car upstream, so it pays to take a mate or two.

Here is a interesting link that may be of use:

http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/fisheries/rec ... burn-river

Tight Lines

Rob


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

Woowoowoo,

I only just noticed on your profile that you have a Hobie, if so I am uncertain if this is the best craft for the job, as the Goulburn River is interspersed with shallow runs between long slow flowing pools, The gravel runs are usually shallow and may cause havoc with your mirage drive, I and my mates use little sit-in yaks so we don't have problems with going through the shallow runs, nor have difficulty portaging them around the fast flowing shallow runs.

Rob


----------

